# Getting Measured for a Boardman Bike



## Damaged Hero (17 Oct 2009)

Through the Cycle 2 Work scheme i want to buy a Boardman Team Carbon bike.I visited my nearest Halfords that stocks them but they didn't have that model in the store.I was told that they can be difficult to get hold of as they are very popular.And that the new 2010 range will be out soon.

Reading elsewhere on here i now know that the current 09 range will now be around until 2011 so i imagine that more bikes will be made.The problem i have is how to i get measured on the bike if they don't have that model in the store ?


----------



## I am Spartacus (17 Oct 2009)

As the only size you can actually specify on a Boardman is the frame size itself... everything else is stock... i.e. 'take or leave it, buddy' why not use the Ribble website to size up at least the frame for your build.
In fairness to other brands, thats all you get off the peg anyways... 
It helps if you have a 'default' body!
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/BikeBuilder.asp#
Will give you some idea at least.
Be self sufficient as you can when it comes to buying from Halfords - you will rarely get expertise, but the bikes are good.


----------



## richardt (17 Oct 2009)

I too will probably be looking to make a purchase of a team carbon, but have yet to ask the local store the dreaded question.......'do you have any available / how long etc'

On the basis of me being slightly behind some of you guys, what sort of time frame have you been given for availablility?

If it is not a sensible or reliable time then I will probably spend my hard earned on something different instead.

thanks

Rich.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Oct 2009)

The Boardman bike is excellent value for money.

As Spartacus says, get measured and buy the correct frame for you. Then bite the bullet and buy a stem if you need to change the reach of the bike.
That's about it. For £1000, a sub 8kg bike with those components is not to be sniffed at.


----------



## Garz (17 Oct 2009)

I had to do a little research before I got my boardman. I was almost going to by a trek from the lbs, however as myself and my friend were both getting a new road bike I didnt want to ride the exact same model as him.

I took my frame measurement and really luckily rang around a couple of halfords. One of the branches by fluke had a display model in my size so I told him I would come down and take a look. I measured it up and sat on the bike in store. Bingo I was in luck it was a great fit. Knocked £50 off as I told him it was the display model so want a bad deal for £600 (comp).

Im almost a medium and im only 5'7", the difficulty in this range is choosing the halfords S,M,L,XL sizing. I may be guessing but surely the carerra range must be similar frame sizes that you could try until they get a proper one in stock?


----------



## gregster (17 Oct 2009)

The Halfords that I'm dealing with have been excellent (contradiction in terms!? but you do get some good ones) and they were happy to order in the XL Team Carbon for me - 'Just to try it for size', as they only had the L in the store. There were lots available from central stores when they ordered it in, possibly changed now? Got the phone call when it arrived, asked when I'd like to come and try it so they could have it built.
Went down there and tried it - perfect (I'm 6'4 and the large was too cramped). They then told me that they'd hold it for me while my C2W voucher came through. Still waiting, but hope it's here in the next week. Phoned Halfords yesterday to tell them I was just waiting for the voucher and they said they'd put it back in the box to keep it protected.
Halfords, probably deservedly in some cases, get very bad reviews on here, but from my experience, they have been knowledgable, helpful, and efficient. It's the Maidstone branch by the way.
(I did also try the Chatham branch and they come under the heading 'Avoid at all costs - very unhelpful and serious lack of knowledge! So experienced both sides of them).
I was not going to let the fact that this fantastic bike is only sold through Halfords put me off getting it. I'll let you all know what the set up is like once I've got it. If it's good, I'll let them do the 6 week check, if not, I will take it to my LBS, but the guy at Maidstone did say he'd been on a Boardman set up course (?) so should be ok.


----------



## amnesia (17 Oct 2009)

I have the Boardman Comp medium size. I am 5'11 but with relatively short legs and long body. I could do with a slightly longer stem IMO, but it is still comfortable for up to 30 miles, my longest ride to date. I will be getting a medium Team Carbon in January with next year's C2W voucher assuming there is stock. A white one would be great


----------

